# Support Group, Facebook, OKcupid



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

I'm looking for some sort of support group or buddy system. I've joined some with great results in the past. It's a little different now though. I don't want to identify as a patient first and foremost. It was good at the time, but now the risk of this environment dragging me down is too big. I don't feel ready to join some sort of hobby club either, because I do want it to be a safety net if needed. My issues are too serious when they're in the forefront and somehow my friends aren't enough, although I feel blessed having them. I think I'm looking for people who are more or less in the same boat and would like to support and encourage each other while finding their place in the world. Work, hobbies, relationships. Just "normal" stuff. Something like the group Daniel was in in the last season of Rectify. A buddy system, I guess.

I'm having a hard time finding anything like it. Something in between being "healthy" and "sick".
*In real life *in my country, that is. There must be other ex patients and what not interested in this concept out there, right? I've asked my psychiatrist if he had a suggestion, but nope. I've done an initial search on facebook and a lot more with google. So far I keep finding groups where some sort of program to overcome x or y is central. I'm way past the point of willingness to attend those. Ain't I looking in the right direction or is there actually a gap between the "sane" and the "insane"?

Any of you had any luck on OKCupid with something like this? Suggestions are very welcome. Expand my horizon please! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tuan Jie (Apr 6, 2017)

Anybody?


----------

